# Hurghada Old & New



## Peter Mitry (Mar 16, 2008)

Many people prefer Hurghada to Sharm as it has more of a heart, is more cosmopolitan and is not dedicated solely to tourism. Egyptians and locals, the old and the new co-exist side by side. Here are a selection of photos which really polarize the differences....well it seems I can only upload two at a time! Oh well, these are Old Hurghada will send some more later...


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Peter Mitry said:


> Many people prefer Hurghada to Sharm as it has more of a heart, is more cosmopolitan and is not dedicated solely to tourism. Egyptians and locals, the old and the new co-exist side by side. Here are a selection of photos which really polarize the differences....well it seems I can only upload two at a time! Oh well, these are Old Hurghada will send some more later...


Never fancied Sharm...Hurghada is more my kind of place.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Peter Mitry said:


> Many people prefer Hurghada to Sharm as it has more of a heart, is more cosmopolitan and is not dedicated solely to tourism. Egyptians and locals, the old and the new co-exist side by side. Here are a selection of photos which really polarize the differences....well it seems I can only upload two at a time! Oh well, these are Old Hurghada will send some more later...


Take it that by old Hurghada you mean Dahar....rather than Hurghada before all the new buildings went up !! I lived in Dahar and much preferred it to Sakkala (to touristy for me) although i did live there for awhile.But i did prefer Hurghada when there was nothing from Sakalla until the La Perla and then it was only the hotels no apartments and no big supermarkets either so shopping was certainly a challenge.The road from Sakalla up to and beyond the Grand Hotel was just a single track,no pedestrian walkways then.Then Dahar was known as Downtown unlike now as Sakkala is referred to as Downtown.If you wanted furniture that was ready made you had to go to Cairo same if you wanted a car.I had my furniture made in Hurghada...what a laugh that was as gave him pictures from a catalogue but ended up looking nothing like the picture.Give me the old Hurghada any day as now it is becoming just like any other country populated by ex-pats so has taken all the sense of adventure out of living there.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

This happens, unfortunately, just look at Dahab only 6 years ago compared to now...


----------

